# The Kitcheaide is no more...



## jollybaker (Sep 17, 2004)

Warranty is up. This 6 qt. mixer delivered it's $360 worth. We even have someone who wants both bowls and the other attachments, give us $30 for everything.
So we search for a new mixer. Partner wants to drop $1600 on a 20 qt Anvil or 20 qt. Fleetwood mixer. I say we get something more modest is size like a 10 qt. Berkel or 10 qt. Globe. Both have as powerful motors as these 20 qt. mixers. Both cost at least $200 less. The globe has a timer and can do 5 lbs of 50% AR pizza dough (though we don't make pizza). The Berkel lacks the timer but has an advertised capacity of 7.5# of 50% AR pizza dough. The larger ones don't, but judging by their low horse power, I doubt they can actually do much more.
We have a small operation... we have a Cadco OV-400 that does 4 half sheet pans at a time, though we often use it with two pans, due to the 2.75" spacing. We also have have a conventional home range, a 30" electric range by Frigidair. In all honesty, the Kitchaid mixed as fast as we could bake. 
What mixer do you use? How much do you bake? Thanks.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

I assume the comment about the warranty being up meant that you have to pay for repairs, not that you toss out equipment when the warranty runs out. (If that's wrong, toss it my way please.) Kitchenaid mixers - at least the older ones - are just a collection of rotable parts, and can be repaired over & over. I used to burn out transmissions on my K-5 at a fairly regular clip and they could be replaced; bushings went one time and they got replaced; I know motors can although fortunately not from personal experience. You may have a mixer that can be put back in service with a couple of hundred bucks in repairs - a lot less than buying a new one.

If you're seriously in the market, check Google for used restaurant equipment. At one point, I was toying with the idea of buying a Hobart mixer, and the used ones were about 1/2 the price of new ones. (Since new 5 quart Hobarts - the model N50 - were running $1700 each, that 50% savings was significant.) Hobart has 10 and 20 quart models, and when I was cruising used restaurant equipment sites, I found several on sale (of various ages and at various prices).

As far as what to get, if you're doing bread only, Electrolux makes an interesting (and strange looking) mixer that handles several pounds of dough, and from what information I could get is fairly rugged. The Hobart is most comparable to the Kitchenaid (and when Kitchenaid was a Hobart division, the K-5 was the home version of the N50).


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i'd seriously look into closing auctions or a surplus store for equipment. You'll probably find more than what you need(something to grow into) at a lesser price. Many folks go into the biz buying brand new and a year later they're closing the doors
hth, danny


----------



## jollybaker (Sep 17, 2004)

Lots of clicking and popping. Now nothing. No motion at all. Sounds like the motor might still be running. Can't leave it out for repairs too long. Using my home 4.5qt. for now. I figured repairs would cost as much as replacement. We got 4 years out of this mixer. Lots of fairly stiff dough, like cinnamon buns.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

did you replace the graphite? there is a graphite stick in the side of most small kitchen aides and it is replaced by unscrewing and replacing. find a repair place and ask if they have this part. 

could give you another few years!

I love hobarts! I have 2x 5 quart kitchen aides, 2 x 20 quart hobarts and an 80 quart. 
univex runs on a belt and can be fixed at the gas station!(if they have the belts!)

Best,
m

PS, VOTE!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

May I suggest keeping your eyes peeled on ebay for the HOBART 5QT mixer that has a 3 speed transmission - not the a variable speed motor adjustment as on the KA counterpart. I've seen them looking in xlnt condition selling for around $500. If my Kenwood chef classic ever gives out, that's the one I'll get as a replacement.


----------



## jollybaker (Sep 17, 2004)

Local repair shop said it would cost $25 to clean and inspect, replace the brushes. If anything else was needed, the first 30 minutes labor was included in this price. Parts could run $20-40. Worst case senario, he guy said $100 to repair it. Much less than I expected, in this dispoable world.
He suggested we look into a 2nd mixer, both as a back-up and to take some of the wear-n-tear off the Pro6 we use. 
Shopping around I see a slightly more powerful Pro600 for $400, the same as we have for $360, 5qt. mixers for $330. Since we have 2 bowls for the current mixer, I'm inclined to say get another 6 qt, share the three bowls... It's only $30 more than the 5 qt. 
There is a 5qt. that is NSF (unlike the 6 qt) that is $400. I saw a Hamilton Beach 800 watt 7 qt. $450 mixer that also is NSF. Lastly, I saw a Viking for $500 that is 7 qts, 1000 watts. I don't believe it was NSF. I only have a vague idea what NSF is. Very little of our stuff is marked NSF. I've never had a problem with the health department yet... 
Looks like the little guy will live after all... not sure that kind of mixer will supplement it however.
Thanks for all your input so far.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

IMHO keeping away from the plastic,resin and grafite parts is the best. I have all hobarts. you name it we have it all the way up to hydrolic lift.. Growing into a bigger mixer is better then out growing one. If there is a local hobart rep in the area that has service, call them to see what's available. Best perk, is if they need to be repaired the just send out a loaner, usually free.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

A machine that may warrant your consideration for purchase: The brand-new VIKING 7-qt. stand mixer is powered by a 1000-watt motor "w/ metal gear transmission."


----------

